# Fi in Gastro-Küchen?



## bikeoholiker (7 November 2006)

Hallo ist es erforderlich die Arbeitssteckdosen in einer Gastronomieküche mit FI abzusichern? Wo gibt es Reglewerk dazu? (Das ein FI sinnvoll ist ist mir schon klar)


----------



## gravieren (8 November 2006)

Hi



> Hallo ist es erforderlich die Arbeitssteckdosen in einer Gastronomieküche mit FI abzusichern?


 
Wie willst du sonst den Personenschutz realisieren ?

Klasische Nullung ?




> Wo gibt es Reglelwerk dazu?


 
VDE 0100 



Karl


----------



## bikeoholiker (8 November 2006)

Wo steht in den 0100 etwas über Großküchen? Meines wissens ist ein FI nur in Bädern und Steckdosen im Freien vorgeschrieben.


----------



## wusa (8 November 2006)

Hallo, 

der FI muss im Haushaltsbereich für Steckdosen in Feuchträumen (Badezimmer wurde erwähnt) sowie für Steckdosen im Außenbereich zusätzlich zu den Überstromschutzorganen installiert werden. Dazu zählen auch Innensteckdosen, an denen Geräte im Freien betrieben werden. Empfohlen wird ein FI-Schalter darüber hinaus für Kinderzimmer, Labor-Arbeitsplätze und für Steckdosen in der Küche.  
FI-Schutzschalter bieten jedoch keinen Schutz, wenn beide Netzspannungsleitungen (L und N) berührt werden! 
Voraussetzung zum Einsatz des FI-Schalters ist außerdem, dass der Schutzleiter im normalen Betrieb keinen Strom führt. In einem TN-C-System, in dem der Schutzleiter gleichzeitig Neutralleiter ist, kann er daher nicht eingesetzt werden.

mfg
wusa


----------



## the bang 2 (8 November 2006)

TN-C, ist das das alte System in altbauten? ( das mit nur zwei adern?)


----------



## bikeoholiker (9 November 2006)

Hallo, es ist ein Neubau ein FI ist jederzeit möglich. Es ist auch ein Fi mit 0,3 bez 0,5A drin. Die Frage ist blos ob das ausreichend ist. Ein FI mit 0,03A wird unter den Einsatzbedinungen einer Großküche (Dampf, und Feuchtigkeit) probleme machen.


----------



## gravieren (9 November 2006)

Hi bikeoholiker

Die VDE 0100 Teil 7xx z.b. Teil 737


Feuchte und Nasse Bereiche.



Unter anderm  Metzgereien, Großküchen   ...


FI 30 mAmpere   





Karl


----------



## gravieren (11 November 2006)

Hi

Die VDE 0100 Teil 737 regelt die Sachen für "Feuchte und nasse Bereiche und Räume und Anlagen im Freien". 

Die Einteilung, dass eine Großküche ein nasser Bereich ist, ist in VDE 0100 Teil 200 dargelegt. 

Und dass ein 30mA RCD(FI) verbaut werden muss, steht in VDE 0100 Teil 470 .



Ich hoffe dir geholfen zu haben.

Karl


----------



## uncle_tom (11 November 2006)

Hallo allerseits,

Zitat aus der VDE 0100 Teil 470

Wenn Schutz durch automatische Abschaltung der Versorgung vorgesehen ist, müssen RCD´s mit einem Bemessungsdifferenzstrom nicht größer als 30mA angewendet werden, um Steckdosen im Freien mit Bemessungsstrom nicht größer als 20 A und Steckdosen, deren gelegentliche Versorgung von tragbaren Betriebsmitteln für den Gebrauch im Freien sinnvollerweise erwartet werden darf, zu schützen.

Für die erwähnte Großküche ist der FI also nicht gefordert. Er wird allerdings des öfteren in der VDE empfohlen (was auch sinnvoll ist):

Zitat aus der VDE 0100 Teil 470

Wenn Schutz durch automatische Abschaltung der Versorgung vorgesehen ist, wird die Anwendung von RCD´s mit Bemessungsdifferenzstrom nicht größer als 30mA besonders empfohlen, um zusätzlichen Schutz für Steckdosen mit Bemessungsstrom nicht größer als 20 A, die zur Benutzung durch andere als Elektrofachkräfte oder elektrotechnis unterwiesene Personen vorgesehen sind, zu haben.

Auf jeden Fall eingehalten werden müssen jedoch die Abschaltbedingungen laut VDE 0100 Teil 410.
In einem TT-System beispielsweise wird man um den Fehlerstromschalter nicht herumkommen um die Abschaltbedingungen einhalten zu können (evtl. reicht jedoch ein 300mA oder ein 500mA Typ).


----------

